# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Сценарий проводов на пенсию работника дома детского творчества

## nat-T

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с таким вопросом. Может кому встречался сценарий проводов на пенсию педагога дома детского творчества?

----------

